# Journeying to part time professional



## nzimmardo (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm hoping to hear some good advice on what to do and maybe what other experiences are...

I've been taking pictures on and off for 10 years and I'm finally ready to make this journey to part time professional retail photographer. At this point in my life, I would be happy doing 1-2 photo shoots a week. I enjoy taking photos of families, children, animals, couples, and fashion. I don't have much experience but I soon would like to do infants and weddings as well. I don't have a clientele and I was wondering what other professionals (when you were first getting started) offered to get people in the door. I don't really want to GIVE my photos away for fear of being taken advantage of, but I feel like it may be my only choice. 
HELP!


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2014)

Any business, even part time, has to price so the business non-reimbursed expenses are covered. Non-reimbursed expenses include your salary.

Start by charging normal prices, because if you significantly raise prices later, you will find you have abandoned most of the client base you have developed.
They will find another photographer whose prices are in the range they have become accustomed to paying.

You will need to price your services and products such that you have an average sale from each shoot of $300 or more.
At an average sale of $300 per shoot, you will not be making income at a rate that is above minimum wage.

Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer
How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business, 6th (Home-Based Business Series)


----------



## nzimmardo (Jan 17, 2014)

What are things I can do to get my name out there. This town is over saturated with photographers.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I am what most would call a momtographer.  I do have a business license and that but I really only shoot on a very part time basis, and I don't have a studio.  The one thing that has gotten me started is that I hired models to do portrait sessions and built a portfolio.
I made sure that yahoo, google and bing had my business contact info in their directory (free)
I got a booth at the local farmer's market last summer, had a portfolio available, offered a "farmer's market special" and handed out business cards.
Now I have an ongoing contract with the school district for awards ceremonies and such.
It will take time to build a client base.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2014)

nzimmardo said:


> What are things I can do to get my name out there..


Advertise.
Leverage social networking.
Join a local business or art association.
Join the local Chamber of Commerce.
Make a web site for your business and start a blog.
Take your camera every where you go.
Get out and meet new people.
Hand out lots of business cards.
Wear polo shirts and/or a jacket embroidered with your business name.
Stick a magnetic sign to the side of your car.
Routinely end business related press releases to all the newspapers within a 50 mile radius of your business.

The 2 inexpensive books I recommended have the information you want.
Don't rely on a few 10 second sound bites you get in an online forum when what you need is _several_ books worth of information.

You will need to learn how to market your services, promote your name and personality, and advertise that you have a business.
And you will need to spend far more time doing business tasks than doing photography tasks.
This time of year, you should be putting the finishing touches on your Spring marketing and promotions plan.

It is almost impossible to start, and maintain a business without substantial start-up money, or financial support from other income. It has been done with little money, but is rare.
If your business model does not serve a market niche none of those other photographers are currently serving, the chances of you getting your business started are small because there will be to much competition.
By serving a niche market, you'll likely have no competition. 

It sounds like you do not have a researched and written business and marketing plan.

Here are some free resources that may help you gain more of the fundamental business knowledge helpful to starting a business.
Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 17, 2014)

nzimmardo said:


> What are things I can do to get my name out there. This town is over saturated with photographers.



Every town is over saturated by photographers, amateurs that think they are good enough to be just amateurs. Professionals that should be amateurs, and the largest group and becoming larger every day, the skilled professionals that are seeing the drop in photography, lose of full time jobs and an industry that is seeing that is quickly disappearing.

Good luck in your ventures, you will need a lot of luck to find a couple of shoots a week that might cover some costs.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 17, 2014)

That's hitting the nail on the head. 

I don't think giving away your photos is an option if you want to do work in photography, there are plenty of people with cameras listing themselves (and underpricing) on places like craigslist and facebook already.

You could look at sites of professional photographers organizations like ASMP for info. on what's going to be involved in developing a photography business. I think it takes time to build up a reputation, find opportunities, make contacts, etc. You might need to narrow down your possibilities.


----------

